# Planaria outbreak



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello, i havent been on in quite awhile (aquariums have been doing well). However, ive been having an ongoing issue with planaria. For those who dont know what planaria is...Planarian - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

these have been in my tank for a year and upon their appearance, all my cherry shrimp died out-about 100 cherrry shrimp vanished. anyway.... seems like there hundreds of these llittle worm things and they are gross looking.

The tank also has many many many malaysian trumpet snails (intended occupants) many many many scuds (unintended but welcome) and ........ planaria

I wan to get rid of the planaria... ALL of them. Ive reduced feedings but that seemed to hurt the malaysian trumpet snails because im seeing many empty shells.... with planria inside the shells...

Anyway... i want to keep the scuds and the snails but destroy the planaria. Any suggestions?


----------



## BWG (Oct 11, 2011)

Blaxicanlatino said:


> Hello, i havent been on in quite awhile (aquariums have been doing well). However, ive been having an ongoing issue with planaria. For those who dont know what planaria is...Planarian - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> these have been in my tank for a year and upon their appearance, all my cherry shrimp died out-about 100 cherrry shrimp vanished. anyway.... seems like there hundreds of these llittle worm things and they are gross looking.
> 
> ...


http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/advanced-freshwater-discussion/planaria-outbreak-302257/#post3397353 Is this of any help?


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

...


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

Are there any fish in the tank?


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

jentralala said:


> Are there any fish in the tank?


no not all. Only scuds, malaysian trumpet snails and planaria. I just want to get rid of the planaria.


----------



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

it's just a random guess, ... maybe assassin snails would eat the planaria
i honestly have no idea, but as far as random thoughts go, who knows, ... but they will eat the malasian trumpet snails for sure, i dono if that's something you wish to consider at the moment


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

BGW that link doesn't work :dunno:


----------

